# Mini B.a.d Brew Day (few Pics)



## gava (15/10/12)

Hey All,


A few of us B.A.D mates thought we'd pick a nice day to do some brewing.. Partly because we all need beer and also to test out Jay and Rolf's new rig.

Was a great day and I felt a little jealous that they were brewing out side and I was stuck inside on my rig at times... In the end there was a made up IPA from me, a LC bright ale clone and a ESB.. all should be great beers..
here's some pictures of the day


This is the day the we got... fantastic!








the BIAB setup with the high tech wind shield






The boys new rig they're trying out (best seat in the house)









This brewing is tough!








Another shot of the BIAB and a half filled garden bed.... I put my back out doing it saturday morning....








My rig banished to the inside brewing my vienna IPA thing








A few chicken bits for food later on.... whacked on the smoker for a hr or so






my smoker working away with the PID controlled blower thingo I made so I can have to keep regualating the temp, does it by itself.. so much easier






This is what happens when you leave a Homebrew in the sun for a bit and then open it...










So thats all from the day, was fantastic and I think we will be doing more of theses on the nice summer days.


----------



## bruce86 (15/10/12)

nice work guys!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (20/10/12)

Great to see the BAD crew brewing away, looks like a really great day. From the pictures looks like Jay and Rolf have done a great job on the brew rig, and good to see it up and running, well done. If you have another let us know as we would definitely love to catch up.


----------

